# Archive.org Releases over 2000 games originally created for DOS



## drmike (Jan 6, 2015)

Lots of gamers around vpsBoard.

Archive.org the site best known perhaps for the Wayback Machine has released a collection of over 2000 games originally developed to run in DOS. 

"... EM-DOSBOX in-browser emulator, these programs are bootable and playable. "

https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games/v2

Enjoy!


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2015)

[ like as-if everyone here has any spare time for game wasting ]  

Add that above URL to your honey-I-did now leave me alone time.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 6, 2015)

YES! YES! AND MORE YES!

Now I know what I'll be doing tonight.


----------



## ModyDev (Jan 6, 2015)

wow Prince of Persia


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 7, 2015)

They better have Mr. Pibb Game! 

Man I used to love that game.

I had it as a floppy disk a long time ago when I was a kid.  Ran it on my old Windows 95 desktop.  

*Edit:* HOLY CRAP THEY HAVE IT!!!  https://archive.org/details/msdos_Mr._Pibb_1998

BEST GAME EVER


----------



## comXyz (Jan 7, 2015)

My CPU usage is 100% while playing DOS games


----------



## blergh (Jan 7, 2015)

Leisure suit larry!1!!


----------



## MartinD (Jan 7, 2015)

Venexcloud said:


> wow Prince of Persia


Loved that game!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice find


----------



## nDesign (Jan 7, 2015)

SkyRoads  B)

Thanks mate...


----------



## devonblzx (Jan 7, 2015)

Throwback.  Mouse doesn't seem to work/sync correctly unless I'm full screen and my monitor is too big for 8-bit at full screen.  Anyone else having that issue?  Seems only a few games need the mouse though.


----------



## yomero (Jan 7, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> *Edit:* HOLY CRAP THEY HAVE IT!!!  https://archive.org/details/msdos_Mr._Pibb_1998
> 
> BEST GAME EVER


Well, I can't run it in my browser. Is slow as hell. In firefox it's a little bit better. Maybe I just should watch some gameplay  because I want to take a look at the best game ever xD


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 7, 2015)

yomero said:


> Well, I can't run it in my browser. Is slow as hell. In firefox it's a little bit better. Maybe I just should watch some gameplay  because I want to take a look at the best game ever xD


See if they let you download it and go from there!  Holy crap this brings back so much memories!  

Only now do I realize you're basically just a giant floating head that's burping into people's faces.  Pretty disgusting now that I think about it.


----------



## tonyg (Jan 7, 2015)

Where are the download buttons?

I looked all over and didn't find any download links.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 7, 2015)

tonyg said:


> Where are the download buttons?
> 
> I looked all over and didn't find any download links.


Ahh it says for that game it's Stream Only.

Bummer


----------

